# Question on storing sesame oil



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

I just got a great deal on a pail of Sesame Oil (18kg/$40) from a restaurant going out of business. I know it has a great shelf life but how should I store it? Re-bottle and seal? Should it be vacuum packed? In dark bottles? Help please.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I don't use up sesame oil(toasted) as fast as a restaurant would and so I only buy small bottles, I have found that it will go rancid much faster than any of the other oils I use in cooking.
So with that in mind I would store it vacuum packed in glass jars(dark colored would be best if you have them) in a very cool place and only put a smaller amount in a jar for everyday cooking at a time. that way if the jar you open and close all the time goes rancid quickly you will know how much to keep out for use... I hope that this helps a bit.
Sesame is a very delicate oil compared to stuff like corn and olive. Too much temperature changing will also make it go rancid quicker.
I am gonna go to my other forum and ask if some of the folks there have more information than I do on sesame- some of them are chefs who have backgrounds in Indian and Asian cuisine and will probably have better answers than I do.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Alrighty then! I got the question asked and later tonight I will see how many replies come in and I will give ya the consensus of answers!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for going that extra step, Emerald. I've never had any go rancid and most bottles I use for cooking last at least a year. Must just be lucky that way. I've also used it as massage oil (men seem to like the 'nutty' aroma) it's fantastic on dry skin and helps with 'baby cap' too.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

So far most of them say to store it in the fridge and while it does get a bit thick it doesn't go rancid that way.
But if you have more than you can use in one year then taking the air out and storing it in the fridge would make it last much longer.
I'll put up any more advice as I get it.


----------

